

IOS 5.0.1 beta fixes Caches "Cleaning…" behavior - canes123456
http://www.marco.org/2011/11/02/ios-5-0-1-beta-fixes-cleaning

======
canes123456
Nice to see Apple respond quickly to developer issues. I think it is clear
that all the people claiming malice were incorrect.

